# Housing Baby Betta with Adult Female?



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

I know this must be a ridiculous question, but I was just wondering... is it possible to keep an adult female Betta in the same tank as a two-month-old fry?


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

generally they say to keep the new fry away from the females because the females will eat them. I'm not sure about a 2 month old though. Females can be very aggressive, so I personally wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

^ This.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree, even my little 3 month old female is aggressive, if I put another baby with her she would shred it.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

The adult female would go after the baby.. naturally, females leave after laying the eggs and have nothing to do with raising the fry- so to her something that small and another betta is not welcomed and it can go downhill quickly.


----------

